# Illinois HB 2514



## GreenGiant81 (Mar 4, 2009)

So this bill just passed today but im confused on what happens next from here. Here is the link to the status

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=HB&DocNum=2514&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=44766


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 5, 2009)

DateChamber Action 3/4/2009HousePlaced on Calendar 2nd Reading - Standard Debate


It looks to me like nothing has been passed yet. It has simply been put on the calendar for the second debate. Check out if that site has anything explaining how Bills become Laws in the State of Illinois. 

Here's the simplified version of how it goes in NJ( where I'm from). The Bill is introduced and if you're lucky it gets debated a few times( looks like that's where you're at in the process) After extensive debate it will be recommended for a vote or not. If it is voted in by, say, the State Senate then it has to be debated and voted on in the State Assembly. Once both houses vote it through it goes to the Governor to be either signed into Law, conditionally vetoed or just outright vetoed.

Like I said simplified version but I hope this helps. All in all a step in the right direction for Illinois.

Check out this link: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/legislativepub/legprocess.asp

It tells you how the process works in NJ. I don't think it will be too different in Illinois. Write to your Assemblymen and State Senators. Tell them you want to see this passed. Good luck.


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 5, 2009)

Just read a post in the MMJ forum that had a link to a Chicago Sun-Times article on this subject http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/1461900,CST-NWS-pot05.article . It looks like it has passed the committee which means it still has to be passed by the full Senate and Assembly. The article makes it sound like a "done-deal" but these things take time and our Gov't. moves at a snail's pace. 

The NJ Bill was introduced on 1/08/08 and was not voted on in the State Senate until 2/23/09. So it took over a year just to get it to a vote. Luckily it passed but we still have to clear the Assembly and it is not even on their calendar yet.

Write to your Legislators. You'll get it done.


----------



## vic1939 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah! It passed the senate 4-3.they say the house may pass the bill. Coming Soon. Lordy, Lordy!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats, guys.Oh, come on, Iowa, you're always so damn jealous of Illinois,follow suit!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 5, 2009)

Its moving keep fingers crossed though the tough part is still ahead.If Illinois passes then Ohio,Michigan,and wisconsin will be close behind. Missouri is trying again and again to pass it.


----------



## alex2160 (Mar 5, 2009)

As a few people said, it has only passed the House Human Services Committee [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]by a vote of 4-3.

If you want more info and want to support this passing of his bill check out [/FONT]http://norml.org and write your representative here: 

http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=12671296


----------



## Kant (Mar 5, 2009)

next week the senate version of the bill will have a shot.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man. C'mon baby! Lol.

Thanks for all the great info guys!

And thanks for the link to the Sun Times article.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 6, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its moving keep fingers crossed though the tough part is still ahead.If Illinois passes then Ohio,_*Michigan*_,and wisconsin will be close behind. Missouri is trying again and again to pass it.


Michigan passes the Medical Marijuana Law on Nov 4th of last year, it is law now. Catch up fletch. lol VV


----------



## Blue MOONSHINE (Mar 6, 2009)

basically you have to contact your state officals..

if you contact them by e-mail it counts for 100 peoples points of veiw.

if you wright a letter it counts for 500 peoples points of veiw.

if you go in person and talk to them it counts for 1000 people

so i suggest all the people that want to see this bill pass in the senate contact their officals in some form,,, in person would be best... imagin a huge line of people waiting to talk with them,,, 10 people would count for 10000 people.. 100 people in line could do some damage...


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 6, 2009)

Blue MOONSHINE said:


> basically you have to contact your state officals..
> 
> if you contact them by e-mail it counts for 100 peoples points of veiw.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Moonshine, How did you come up with those metrics? I agree that everyone should contact their state officials. I'm just not sure how going in in person would count as 1,000 people's points of view. I'm not saying don't do it, I just don't know how you came up with those numbers.

At least you're on the right track. Contact your officials and get them to "do the right thing."


----------



## Kant (Mar 6, 2009)

well i don't know if those numbers are correct but I think that the point of those numbers mean that the more personal that you make the contact with the legislators the more it will mean. Never the less, any contact is good.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 7, 2009)

i send them emails all the time. granted its those pre written ones but i think it still gets the job done...

my fingers are crossed


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 7, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i send them emails all the time. granted its those pre written ones but i think it still gets the job done...
> 
> my fingers are crossed


At least you're writing in. I don't think it matters how you get the point across as long as it gets across. Basically "I vote and I want you to support MMJ" would probably do. If you want to throw in a story about how MMJ relieves the pain that your Grandmother suffers from due to her Glaucoma, then, by all means.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol ill add a ps in the next one


----------



## dk173 (Mar 13, 2009)

but this wont change anything if it is legalized we would have to have some kind of problem to use it they all ways talk about medical not lets have some fun weed


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

dk173 said:


> but this wont change anything if it is legalized we would have to have some kind of problem to use it they all ways talk about medical not lets have some fun weed


patience. it's a small step but it's coming.


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 13, 2009)

dk173 said:


> but this wont change anything if it is legalized we would have to have some kind of problem to use it they all ways talk about medical not lets have some fun weed


You are right that you will need to have some kind of medical problem to qualify, but who doesn't have some sort of medical issue. I've already envisioned how my meeting with my doctor will go. I'm thinking something like this.

I say, "Hey Doc, I've been suffering with chronic back for half of my life and would like to try Medical Marijuana as an alternative treatment option."

He says, " Okay. Here you go." And he hands me my 'scrip or card or whatever it is that they're going to give you.

I then have fun and relieve my back pain. I could be wrong but I think that that's how it will go with my doctor.

P.S. Kant and I finally agree. IT'S COMING.


----------



## Kant (Mar 13, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> You are right that you will need to have some kind of medical problem to qualify, but who doesn't have some sort of medical issue. I've already envisioned how my meeting with my doctor will go. I'm thinking something like this.
> 
> I say, "Hey Doc, I've been suffering with chronic back for half of my life and would like to try Medical Marijuana as an alternative treatment option."
> 
> ...


haha. yeah. I really hope it works.

cullerton is the senate pres. and Madigan is the house speaker (both dems). the dems (love'em or hate'em) have an overwhelming majority so I think it's going to happen this year.


----------



## Kant (Mar 26, 2009)

I know this thread is about the house bill but the senate bill has passed the committee by a vote of 6-2

it's now on to the full senate for debate.


----------



## GreenGiant81 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kant said:


> I know this thread is about the house bill but the senate bill has passed the committee by a vote of 6-2
> 
> it's now on to the full senate for debate.


I hope this passes


----------



## lambofgod (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the pleasure of living here in the great state of Illinois and believe you me....I as much as anyone want this to go through. Today they aired commercials on tv ( i just saw one...thats what sparked my attention). they say as soon as next week. it will be voted on.


----------



## DULLAH (Apr 29, 2009)

lambofgod said:


> I have the pleasure of living here in the great state of Illinois and believe you me....I as much as anyone want this to go through. Today they aired commercials on tv ( i just saw one...thats what sparked my attention). they say as soon as next week. it will be voted on.


Yes it will, and I hope they choose to include adult onset insomnia and migraine headaches (mine are from TMJ) to the list of ailments.


----------



## DULLAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, question for posters in states where MMJ patients are currently allowed to grow their own medicine:

1. The limit on plants in finite, but is their a limit on size or light wattage?
2. the limit on weight allowed in the home, this only applies to cut and dried cannabis, and not what is still growing on a live plant?

I imagine 6 different mothers/fathers and 6 flowering plants, for a total of 12 (as specified in the Illinois bill last I checked) would be enough to cross-breed at least the top few strains I've had my eye on, for unique and useful attributes regarding specific cannabinoid ratios. Especially Delta-8-THC.(you heard right, delta-eight)


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Apr 29, 2009)

so is there a list of ailments aleady out there or will we have to wait til it becomes law?


----------



## Kant (Apr 29, 2009)

DULLAH said:


> Also, question for posters in states where MMJ patients are currently allowed to grow their own medicine:
> 
> 1. The limit on plants in finite, but is their a limit on size or light wattage?
> 2. the limit on weight allowed in the home, this only applies to cut and dried cannabis, and not what is still growing on a live plant?
> ...


actually the limit was dropped down to 7 plants.


----------



## Kant (May 6, 2009)

SB1381 is expected to get a full vote in the senate this week. 




> Last week, I let you know that the full Senate was expected to vote on medical marijuana legislation by April 30. Since then, sponsor Bill Haine (D-Alton) made several amendments to SB 1381 to further address the concerns of opponents and secured an extension that allows SB 1381 to be voted on until May 31. The bill passed the Senate Public Health Committee for the second time with a 6-2 vote and is now poised for a full vote on the Senate floor.
> 
> While the Senate has until May 31 to act, the vote is expected this week. Please call your senator in support of SB 1381. If you have already called, please use our automated system to send a free fax. If you have anything personal to say about this issue  e.g. you or a loved one could benefit from medical marijuana to alleviate a serious illness  please customize your message as this will have more of an impact with your elected official. Please be sure to share with us any feedback you get from your senator's office by sending an e-mail to [email protected].
> 
> ...


----------



## dk173 (May 8, 2009)

so if this bill is passed i can grow with out cops comming saying lets get the plants and me leaving with cuffs ?????


----------



## Kant (May 8, 2009)

dk173 said:


> so if this bill is passed i can grow with out cops comming saying lets get the plants and me leaving with cuffs ?????


if you have a state issued mmj license then yes.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 9, 2009)

dk173 said:


> so if this bill is passed i can grow with out cops comming saying lets get the plants and me leaving with cuffs ?????


 
yup... with a license yes. the only thing you have to worry about is the dea... no biggie


----------



## brutalbuds (May 10, 2009)

Um, I had NO idea this was happening. I live very close to the border, about 15 mins in Southeastern WI, and if this comes through I am moving down RIGHT AWAY. I hang out in IL all the time, Chicago is amazing and is the best city ever! CUBBIES!!!! Chicago Dogs and fat joints all day long! Long Live the Mighty Midwest!!!!! Thank you for all of the info!!!!!!!


----------



## downthesun69 (May 11, 2009)

brutalbuds said:


> Um, I had NO idea this was happening. I live very close to the border, about 15 mins in Southeastern WI, and if this comes through I am moving down RIGHT AWAY. I hang out in IL all the time, Chicago is amazing and is the best city ever! CUBBIES!!!! Chicago Dogs and fat joints all day long! Long Live the Mighty Midwest!!!!! Thank you for all of the info!!!!!!!



Do yourself a favor and never live in cook county unless you love paying out the ass for everything including pot  best thing i ever did was moved back out to the far burbs( not too far from wi )


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 11, 2009)

yeah cook county taxes on cigs are ridiculous. 8 or 9 bucks for a pack of smokes? and almost 100 for a carton?!!?


----------



## brutalbuds (May 11, 2009)

downthesun69 said:


> Do yourself a favor and never live in cook county unless you love paying out the ass for everything including pot  best thing i ever did was moved back out to the far burbs( not too far from wi )


Yeah I'd probably move to the Lake Villa area and surrounding spots. That's where the family is from and it's still close to school. Thank you for the tip though!
Can't stop thinking about a safe, calm, legal growing environment for some real plants yielding great buds and having no fuzz to deal with. Can't wait!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 12, 2009)

just cross your fingers and hope this passes!!


----------



## dk173 (May 13, 2009)

Kant said:


> if you have a state issued mmj license then yes.


 would this cost money and what kind of plants would i be able to plant i would not plant some crappy medical weed


----------



## Kant (May 14, 2009)

dk173 said:


> would this cost money and what kind of plants would i be able to plant i would not plant some crappy medical weed


well the bill (in both houses from last version read) doesn't stipulate what kind of plant you are limited to grow. It just says 7 plants and 2 dried oz. So you should be able to grow any plant you want. I actually doubt that they even know there is a varying range of plants.


----------



## dk173 (May 14, 2009)

i looked at how hard the marijuana cards and its so easy i have a list on what kind of things you could have to get it here are some easy ones you smoke alot or drink alot if you do any of these you can get a card


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 14, 2009)

how much is alot? for drinking...


what else is on this list. where you find it?


----------



## dk173 (May 14, 2009)

http://www.marijuanamedicine.com/index.htmlhere is the list and here is the web site 
http://www.marijuanamedicine.com

it all so list the places you can get the card


Genital Herpes
Herpetic infection
AIDS Related Illness
Post W.E. Enephalitis
Chemotherapy Convales
Shingles (Herpes Zoster)
Radiation Therapy
Viral B Hepatitis, chronic
Viral C Hepatitis, chronic
Other arthropod borne dis
Lyme Disease
Reiters Syndrome
Post Polio Syndrome
Malignant Melanoma
Other Skin Cancer
Prostate Cancer
Testicular Cancer
Adrenal Cortical Cancer
Brain malignant tumor
Glioblastoma Multiforme
Cancer, site unspecified
Lympho & reticular ca
Myeloid leukemia
Uterine cancer
Lymphoma
Graves Disease**
Acquired hypothyroidsm
Thyroiditis
Diabetes Adult Onset
Diabetes Insulin Depend.
Diabetes Adult Ons Unctrl
Diabetic Renal Disease
Diabetic Ophthalmic Dis
Diabetic Neurpathy
Diabetic PeripheralVascD
Hypoglycemia(s)
Lipomatosis
Arthropathy, gout
Mucopolysaccharoidosis
Porphyria
Amyloidosis
Obesity, exogenous
Obesity, morbid
Autoimmune disease
Hemophilia A
Henoch-Schoelein Purpur
Senile Dementia+
Delerium Tremens+
Schizophrenia(s)
Schizoaffective Disorder
Mania
Major Depression, Sgl Epi
Major Depression, Recurr
Bipolar Disorder
Autism/Aspergers
Anxiety Disorder+
Panic Disorder+
Agoraphobia
Obsessive Compulsive Di.
Dysthymic Disorder
Neurasthenia
Writers&#8217; Cramp****
Impotence, Psychogenic
Alcoholism+
Opiate Dependence+
Sedative Dependence+
Cocaine Dependence+
Amphetamine Depend
Alcohol Abuse+
Tobacco Dependence
Psychogenic Hyperhidrosi
Psychogenic Pylorospas**
Psychogenic Dysuria
Bruxism
Stuttering*
Anorexia Nervosa
Tic disorder unspec
Tourette's Syndrome
Persistent Insomnia
Nightmares
Bulemia
Tension Headache
Psychogenic Pain
Post Traumatic Stress Dis.
Org. Mental Dis.hd inj
Post Concussion Sydrome
Nonpsychotic Org Bra Dis.
Brain Trauma
Intermittent Explosive Dis
Trichotillomania
ADD w/o hyperactivity
ADD w hyperactivity
ADD other
Pschogenic PAT
Parkinsons Disease
Huntingtons Disease+
Restless legs syndrome
Friedreich&#8217;s Ataxia
Cerebellar Ataxia
Spinal mm atrophy II
Amytrophic Lateral Sclero
Other spinal cord disease
Syringomyelia
Reflex Sympath Dystroph
Multiple Sclerosis
Other CNS demyelinating
Hemiparesis/plegia
Cerebral Palsy+
Quadriplegia(s)
Paraplegia(s)
Paralysis, unspecified
Epilepsy(ies)+
Grand Mal Seizures**
Limbic Rage Syndrome**
Jacksonian Epilepsy**
Migraine(s)+
Migraine, Classical+
Cluster Headaches
Compression of Brain
Tic Doloroux+
Bell&#8217;s palsy
Thoracic Outlet Synd
Carpal Tunnel Syndrome
Mononeuritis lower limb
Charcot-Marie-Tooth
Neuropathy+
Muscular dystrophies
Macular Degeneration**
Glaucoma
Dyslexic Amblyopia**
Color Blindness*
Conjuctivitis
Drusen of Optic Nerve
Optic neuritis
Strabismus & other binoc
Nystagmus, Congenital
Meniere's Disease
Tinnitus
Hypertension+
Ischemic Heart Disease
Angina pectoris
Arteriosclerotic Heart Dis
Cardiac conduction disord
Paroxysmal Atrial Tach**
Post Cardiotomy Syndrom
Raynaud&#8217;s Disease
Thromboangiitis Obliteran
Polyarteritis Nodosa
Acute Sinusitis
Chronic Sinusitis
Chronic Obst Pulmo Dis
Emphysema
Asthma, unspecified
Pneumothorax, Spontaneo
Pulmonary Fibrosis
Cystic Fibrosis
Dentofacial anomaly pain
T.M.J Sydrome
GastroEsophgeal Rflx Dis
Acute Gastritis
Gastritis+
Peptic Ulcer/Dyspepsia
Colitis, Ulcerative
Pylorospasm Reflux
Regional Enteri & Crohns
Colitis+
Colon diverticulitis
Constipation
Irritable Bowel Synd.
Dumping SydroPost Sur
Peritoneal pain
Hepatitis-non-viral
Pancreatitis
Nephritis/nephropathy
Ureter spasm calculus
Urethritis/Cystitis
Prostatitis
Epididymitis**
Testicular torsion
Pelvic Inflammatory Dis
Endometriosis**
Premenstrual Syndrome+
Pain, Vaginal
Menopausal syndrome
Sturge-Weber Disease
Eczema
Pemphigus
Epidermolysis Bullosa
Erythma Multiforma
Rosacea
Psoriatic Arthritis
Psoriasis
Pruritus, pruritic+
Atrophy Blanche
Alopecia
Lupus
Scleroderma
Dermatomyositis
Eosinophilia-Myalgia Syn.
Arthritis, Rheumatoid+
Felty&#8217;s Syndrome
Arthritis, Degenerative
Arthritis, post traumatic+
Arthropathy, Degenerat+
Patellar chondromalacia
Ankylosis
Multiple joints pain
Intervertebral Disk Diseas
L-S disk dis sciatic N irrit
IVDD Cerv w Myelopathy
Cervical Disk Disease
Cervicobrachial Syndrome
Lumbosacral Back Diseas
Spinal Stenosis
Lower Back Pain
Peripheral enthesopathies
Tenosynovitis
Dupuytens Contracture
Muscle Spasm
Fibromyagia/Fibrositis
Osgood-Schlatter
Tietze&#8217;s Syndrome
Melorheostosis
Spondylolisthesis**
Cerebral Aneurism
Scoliosis
Spina Bifida Occulta
Osteogenesis imperfecta
Ehlers Danlos Syndrom
Nail patella syndrome
Peutz-Jehgers Syndrme**
Mastocytosis
Darier&#8217;s Disease
Marfan syndrome
Sturge-Weber Eye Syn**
Insomnia+
Sleep Apnea
Chronic Fatigue Synd
Tremor/Invol Movements
Myofacial Pain Syndrme**
Anorexia+
Hyperventilation
Cough+
Hiccough+
Vomiting
Nausea+
Diarrhea
Pain, Ureter
Cachexia
Vertebral disloc unspec
Whiplash
Back Sprain
Shoulder Injury Unspec
Fore Arm/Wrist/Hand
Hip
Knee, ankle & foot injury
Motion Sickness
Anaphylactic or Reaction
Trachoria Growths***


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 15, 2009)

hahaha damn theyre just trying to hand these things out arent they....

everyone i know could get one based on this list. "nightmares" and obesity are a couple of the weird ones.

it weird though they got:

obesity and anorexia/bulima
major depression and mania
insomnia and nightmares


either they want everyone to have a card or weed can literally heal everything...


----------



## dk173 (May 15, 2009)

yeah they are handing these everything on this list every one in the world has at least 1 of these


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 16, 2009)

i have about 4 lol

maybe more


----------



## brutalbuds (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for that epic list. I think i can pull off quite a few of those. No news this week yet though?


----------



## sugaryDAVE (May 26, 2009)

hahahaha man i cant wait to get my card i love chicago


----------



## DULLAH (May 28, 2009)

This is the list for California ?

Or the list to be used by the state of Illinois ?
I have not read all the details of the bill that passed our state senate today.
ANd am eager to see what ailments will be included for Illinois MMJ.




dk173 said:


> http://www.marijuanamedicine.com/index.htmlhere is the list and here is the web site
> http://www.marijuanamedicine.com
> 
> it all so list the places you can get the card
> ...


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (May 28, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> hahahaha man i cant wait to get my card i love chicago


LOL me too. I love Chicago and now I'll love it even more! Now there is no chance I'll move out west.

Based off that list I easily can get a medical MJ card. Good shit. Although some of those "sickness" are a joke (motion sickness, hiccups (unless chronic continuous hiccup), ect... being some of them). I could see IL politicians tightening up on that list to only a select few of those sickness. Luckily I have an autoimmune diseases and thats practically as bad as having cancer or HIV when I'm not in remission/have a flare up. This law will do this state a lot of good to a lot of sick people, but as I said I could see that list of sickness being a lot shorter when that bill/law gets drafted again.


----------



## notpatient (May 28, 2009)

DULLAH said:


> This is the list for California ?
> 
> Or the list to be used by the state of Illinois ?
> I have not read all the details of the bill that passed our state senate today.
> ANd am eager to see what ailments will be included for Illinois MMJ.



Im not sure where to look for the details of what bill passed today in the state senate could you keep me and Im sure the rest of us idiots who dont know, in the Know


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

So any updates on this one? I want to be first in line to apply for a caregiver license then I will be able to show some real nice journels lol. I love Illinois and living outside of the City as downtown is fun to visit but retarded to live there unless your rich and gay lol. Cant belive someone said in public they are a cubs fan get a real time..cough cough white sox..cough


----------



## notpatient (May 28, 2009)

FF your an illinois boy who'd da thunk it ?? 
ok after reading for the last 2 hours Ive come to this , it passed the senate bill 30 to 28 and 5/28/2009HouseFinal Action Deadline Extended-9(b) May 31, 2009
I guess in a few days we will know


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

Midwest through and through Come On sox lets goooooo Pauuuullliieeeeee


----------



## notpatient (May 28, 2009)

just down the road , in rockford all hail the corn belt


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

lol rockford about 35 minutes fro me home of those $50.000 homes in rockford. There is a big ass strip club there we used to go to alot...


----------



## notpatient (May 28, 2009)

state street station I think,, now most of the girls have knife/bullet wounds , and are preggo as all get out ,, yea theres alot of cheap shit here but the quality of life blows, I used to go to all the parties in the city I used to call myself a DJ so I would spin at a few clubs from time to time
big wig,smart bad , mission, red dog,red no. 5, dragon room,and a few others I cant remember but now I cant stand the sight of the city, but that means nothing hopefully on the 31st we get good news !


----------



## dk173 (May 28, 2009)

sorry i did not reply the list was from cali but those are the types of problems u must have to get the card most likely the same 4 illinois


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

we did a few shows a year in Rockford ton of downtown chi shows everymonth do alot at the subterranean, double door, Joe's on weed street, The Vic, and about every other hip hop joint there is lol. Got my boy K-solo coming out this summer for a show downtown bringing red and EPMD with so should be a good fun weekend as I havent got to hang with those cats in over a year


----------



## notpatient (May 28, 2009)

hip hop huh , bar 3 ,kryptonite, mary's place, 505 , do any of these places sound familiar ?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (May 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> So any updates on this one? I want to be first in line to apply for a caregiver license then I will be able to show some real nice journels lol.


A friend of mine whose really into IL state legality thinks that IL will try to own the groweries/contract them out...I.E. only politicians friends, family, and people willing to pay out the ass for a bribe will only be able to get licensee to grow for other people. Moral of the story is you better start saving....I.E the state will control growing for medical patients. However patients can grow for themselves. None of this seems all too unbelievable to me knowing how our politicians work. I'm sure they'll say this is controling the distribution of this potentially "Dangerous/Addictive drug" and prevent it from hitting the streets and going to teenagers...Yeah and teens don't smoke right now.....okay.

Nice thing though if someone says you are their primary care giver under this law then you can grow weed legally for that person and only that person. You also can hold 2.5 oz on your person but can't smoke it (that's for the primary care giver not the patient)...LOL how dumb. 

Also this law has so many legal loop holes in it you could drive a MAC truck through this fucker. So who really knows how this bill/law will look if not vetoed by the governor. So far it's passed the senate (barely by 2 votes), now the house has to vote on it. The house can literally never put on the calendar for a vote this is how they kill bills all the time, maybe not for something this high profile, but who knows it is IL after all. Then if it ever does get calendered for a vote and it passes, now it's the Governor's turn to either pass it, veto it, or demand some sort of change on it via vetoing/wanting a new draft. Moral of the story if all goes as planned then this could be a 1-5 year span of time before this could take effect...

Not to mention I'm sure IL would need to change it's criminal laws on MJ and that could take another 1-5 years. So you're really looking at a 2-10 year time span if shit gets approved. I know in some states people can be medical MJ users but since the Criminal Laws haven't changed yet it still is Illegal to carry, smoke, and distribute the drug till these laws change too. Very complex shit is going on in the end.


----------



## dk173 (May 29, 2009)

lmao i would cry if it took 10 years but i still smoke on the low down like every one else here


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

If I move from Iowa to Illinois....













































could someone please give me herpes?


----------



## notpatient (May 31, 2009)

Im pretty sure you could stay in IOWA and catch a case of the HERP ,,,and keep that shit over thata way in corn country would ya's


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

It was a joke.Whether they make it legal here or not, I'll still be smoking.


notpatient said:


> Im pretty sure you could stay in IOWA and catch a case of the HERP ,,,and keep that shit over thata way in corn country would ya's





sugaryDAVE said:


> ^^^^^yes i second that one ^^^^^


----------



## notpatient (May 31, 2009)

we know sorry for being an ass, worship god stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2009)

I wasn't mad, just disappointed nobody laughed.


notpatient said:


> we know sorry for being an ass, worship god stoney


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol i laughed but was too afraid to say anything. im too self concious when im sober.... im not sober now


----------



## notpatient (Jun 1, 2009)

so what happened last night in springfield, did the bill shutdown again ???


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 1, 2009)

I never heard anything new on it yet. I doubt it will take yeasrs to enforce if it is passed and put into effect most states once it clearsa all votes and governement set to use in 90 days from final acceptence and mandate.


----------



## Bones360 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been folowing this for quite some time, i've actially been sending emails and calling my reps.Also don't know if this was posted anywhere but you should bookmark this page.http://www.illinoisnorml.org/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jun 1, 2009)

i really doubt it will happin but im hoping for it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

I am leaning to thinking it will happen as Illnois is $12 billion in debit and projected to be $20 billion in debit by 2012 they need immediate influx of cash and the new 68% income tax increase just lost so they may out of deperation push it through to see what income can be gained from it.


----------



## notpatient (Jun 2, 2009)

fingers are crossed so tightly Im brusing up here ,, something was spozed to happen on the 31st of may and I didnt here or see any new posts at Ill.norml


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jun 2, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I never heard anything new on it yet. I doubt it will take yeasrs to enforce if it is passed and put into effect most states once it clearsa all votes and governement set to use in 90 days from final acceptence and mandate.


I don't know man that's pretty wishful thinking. They still have to change their criminal laws on the drug before people can legally grow, distribute, and use. Michigan MJ medical users are all up in arms about that problem. You also know our politicians need to figure out a way of fucking up this law before it passes. I bet it's going to be a pretty weak sauce Medical MJ Law when everything is all said and done. Still it would be nice if it passes. Also as I said earlier the House could potentially never table this bill for a vote (i.e. table the bill so far into the future that it just dies out with no momentum). That is within their rights. That does happen all the time too. Only time will tell though.

Also as sad as this is the most vocal people about MJ are those apposing it's legalization/decriminalization so that does influence how politicians vote.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 2, 2009)

Changing the laws for MJ isnt an issue as that would be part of the package for legalization. Those would be laid out in full before they signed and ratified the vote so as soon as it was to become legal law all the new laws in regards to its passing would also be aprt of the package meaning they would take the exact same time and would be pretty simple and straight forward since they are in the proposal already


----------



## Kant (Jun 3, 2009)

So does it annoy anyone else that our state legislature has a 7 month vacation?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah i was pretty pissed about that too...


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 4, 2009)

so we have to wait another 7 months!!!?????


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 4, 2009)

7 months is only when they come back. who knows how long before the vote on it


----------



## Kant (Jun 5, 2009)

so technically there's a "voting" session in november but it's extremely brief then they're out by december and the next legislative session doesn't begin until sometime in january


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jun 5, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I am leaning to thinking it will happen as Illnois is $12 billion in debit and projected to be $20 billion in debit by 2012 they need immediate influx of cash and the new 68% income tax increase just lost so they may out of deperation push it through to see what income can be gained from it.


 
they will keep rasing taxes. fuck dick durbin and mayor daley.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 5, 2009)

and dont forget fuck our new governor..gotta rid the state of these damn democrates and gonna be worse since Daleys brother is going to run for Governor and probably win from the hbeavy dumacrate vote in this state. i cant figure out why people vote for democrates especially in this state since they ruin it a quick as they can and kill the people.Vote republican and stop the murder of america


----------



## dk173 (Jun 5, 2009)

lmao if weed gets legal im still not going to pay taxes on it and kant u live in chicago


----------



## Bones360 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey if you can just go and pick up some grade-a bud most people will,it's all about convenience.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 22, 2009)

hope they legalize it soon


----------



## password351 (Jun 22, 2009)

how old do you need to be to get a mmj card? 21 or 18


----------



## notpatient (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be gone til' November as far as this thread goes


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 23, 2009)

Age is set by the state or county that sets it up. i would guess illinois will make it 21 same as alcohol and then if your nuts enough tolkive in cook county you will have to pay 6 times as much as anyone in another county due to the city taxes and the new Obama sin tax increase such as the 165% tobacco tax increase


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jun 23, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Age is set by the state or county that sets it up. i would guess illinois will make it 21 same as alcohol and then if your nuts enough tolkive in cook county you will have to pay 6 times as much as anyone in another county due to the city taxes and the new Obama sin tax increase such as the 165% tobacco tax increase


I don't think you can federally tax something that is "illegal" by federal law. MJ laws however are a state's right, however they are illegal under current federal law. That's why the lame ass DEA tries to bust these groweries cali all the time (since it's a states right it's borderline illegal what they are doing). Most of us will just have to pay the bullshit cook county tax of 10 to 11% + whatever other bullshit county tax they want to add on.


----------



## notpatient (Jun 23, 2009)

thats a whole bunch of however's there sir , I dont know why they wold even put an age on it considering they give minors pain killers thats what its for right


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jun 23, 2009)

notpatient said:


> thats a whole bunch of however's there sir , I dont know why they wold even put an age on it considering they give minors pain killers thats what its for right


 
oh yeah true. in 8th grade i broke my arm but was given tylonol-3. that has codeine in it.

i heard of a case in cali of a 14 year old with a card. i think it was in the movie american drug war the great white line or something like that. they said he mostly ate his meds.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

any recent news on this bill?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 15, 2009)

its been kind of pigeon holed til fall session. all they are working on now is the budget bill


----------



## doctorD (Jul 21, 2009)

I was told it passed today but havent been able to find anything on that. Ive been watching cltv to see if its mentioned and so far nothing. I did find www.illinoismedicalmarijuana.org and they have a phone number that i called and left a msg. Im legal in hawaii but come to ilinois almost every other week so id like to get to the bottom of this so I can comply with all laws i need to.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 22, 2009)

Hasnt been to final vote yet although yesterday cook county passed a revised posseion law making possesion of under10 grams a simple fine with no record. You get a $200 ticket and no arrst or record for it. Todd Stroker yes I called him stroker has to sign off on it though so you never know. If he does it takes affect 60 days from signing.


----------



## doctorD (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok after some checking yes all that did happen is that cook county voted to decriminalize it. Its a step but nothing not really. I want the med law to pass this one is crap as you are still a criminal.


----------



## icefog (Jul 23, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Ok after some checking yes all that did happen is that cook county voted to decriminalize it. Its a step but nothing not really. I want the med law to pass this one is crap as you are still a criminal.


You are simple minded and do not see the bigger picture. It's happening.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 23, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I was told it passed today but havent been able to find anything on that. Ive been watching cltv to see if its mentioned and so far nothing. I did find www.illinoismedicalmarijuana.org and they have a phone number that i called and left a msg. Im legal in hawaii but come to ilinois almost every other week so id like to get to the bottom of this so I can comply with all laws i need to.


I heard something on the news yesterday, some asinine comment by Chi-town MayorMayor Daley... something about "smoking is bad... but lets pass marijuana bill (sarcastic), but maybe the governor will veto it." 

I thought I had found news on it yesterday on my blackberry, but I see nothing in the news. 

Latest news is the senate passed it, and now it goes back to the house for a vote, then the governor signs it. Should go either way this year. 

Illinois medical users unite!


----------



## martacus (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is the article about the proposed Cook County law revision. There is a very interesting poll in the left hand column.... out of 1,324 votes, 856 (64%) voted that they should legalize MJ altogether and tax it.... hope those dumbass politicians read the sun-times and listen to their constituents...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 24, 2009)

This law amendment is going to be a trial I guarantee it. It only effects those in unincoroprated Cook county. So if the sheriff caught you then you get a ticket thats it no court date no record just pay the fine. If it generates enough money frees up the courts and no issues it will be used in the argument for stae legalization next year.. Should be a good thing to watch


----------



## twosaws (Jul 28, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its moving keep fingers crossed though the tough part is still ahead.If Illinois passes then Ohio,Michigan,and wisconsin will be close behind. Missouri is trying again and again to pass it.


i thought michigan already passed there's sorry for jumping[good luck] i'm i right or wrong?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 29, 2009)

yeahthat was brought up earlier in the thread. I hadnt heard it had passed when this thread was started


----------

